# Trap?? Nahhhhh!



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Went out to a leaking sink call. Total comedy of errors!! I stopped counting after a while. 

Believe it or not, the leak was the basket strainer.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I keep my tooth brush under the kitchen sink too.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The san tee is upside down also, that is one of them wiggle and pull situations. Pull and wiggle all the crap out from underneath the cabinet.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

And yet again.It appears they used a sensible person to do the electrical.
Plumbing's easy.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

A trap just slows down the water. :laughing:

That there is some fine plumbing work. A simple call turns into a under the sink repipe, I love that. Make the sink drain like never before and the lady of the house will be your best friend. :thumbup:

I like when I hear "It has never drained that well."


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> The san tee is upside down also, that is one of them wiggle and pull situations. Pull and wiggle all the crap out from underneath the cabinet.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


That's not a san-tee that's a 1/8" p-trap.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Indie said:


> A trap just slows down the water. :laughing:
> 
> That there is some fine plumbing work. A simple call turns into a under the sink repipe, I love that. Make the sink drain like never before and the lady of the house will be your best friend. :thumbup:
> 
> I like when I hear "It has never drained that well."



I got a call back from a lady who was worried that it was making to much noise when the sink drained. I let her know that happens when you clean out 7yrs of goo from the p-trap and tubing.:laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

its got somewhat of a water seal with that flipped upside down santee. :whistling2:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Fine work!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

looks like it was glued together with CPVC glue as well.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The 2X1 1/2 bushing wasn't glued in at all. No primer either.

I think they spent more on the parts to do it wrong than they would have for the parts to do it right.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Should of used flex waste tubing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Where is a flexi-trap or, Fernco trap when you need one... Sheesh! :laughing:


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

Is that why my disposal always stinks 

Aaron


----------

